# Halter/Showmanship questions



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I noticed while watching everyone do the halter and showmanship and I noticed that all of them were using chains. 
Do you have to use chains for showing?
I want to show Sonny in some halter and showmanship classes, but I'm not too thrilled about the idea of using a chain on him at all


----------



## AQHA_MHonora_Pleasure (Jul 13, 2008)

A chain _should_ be used.


I trained my horses to do showmanship with my own ideas at the age of 11 (me) and have kicked royal butt in the show arena, so no being nasty with the chain is not required and nor do I think it should be used.


I actually have to leave right now, but showmanship is my specialty. PM me or email me ([email protected]) and I'll tell you everything I know and my training ideas when I come home!


----------

